

Why are Apple, Facebook and Google hacking code to force real-time into reality? - mootymoots
http://reynoldsftw.blogspot.com/2009/01/is-internet-is-broken.html

======
wmf
Adobe solved this years ago (RTMP); the browser developers are just lazy.

------
jstraszheim
I guess some people haven't heard of Comet.

------
mootymoots
the point is you shouldn't need comet...

